

The Last Question by Isaac Asimov -- 1956 - b-man
http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html

======
ColinWright
I can't believe this is posted again on Hacker "News".

There needs to be a separate site that creates and maintains a hacker-oriented
library of "Great Articles."

So I'm building one. Let me know if you're building one too, and we can
collaborate, or I'll save my efforts and let you have the glory.

------
geekam
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/last+question>

~~~
camiller
And despite having been written in 1956 there are still people to whom it is
new. This is one of those things that should be re-posted every year or so,
just so more people see it.

~~~
geekam
Probably, there should be a category in HN to most liked posted stuff - the
goldmine.

------
matei
"All other questions had been answered, and until this last question was
answered also, AC might not release his consciousness."

Sounds like a memory leak

